# iui information



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hello everyone

I thought i would post on here as dh and i are considering IUI with donor  but i dont know the first thing really, i have read a lot of the posts on here but i just wanted some advice really,

1. How much on average does it cost?

2. Do you still need to take drugs?

3. What are the Success rates?

4. Do you need to go in for scans?

and answers to anything I may have forgotten, 

Thanks everyone
xxxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Bitbit,

My answers are based on the tx I had last year.

1) Cycle cost £895 inc drugs

2) I injected Gonal F and a HCG.

3) Success rates as with all tx vary.

4) Yes you do need scans to know when the IUI will take place.

Why not take a look on the www.hfea.co.uk website (I think the address is correct) for more info. on statistics.

Good luck

Laine x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hello

Wishing you lots of luck and babydust with whatever you decide 

As for me, heres my answers to your questions;

1. Our IUI now costs £495 (Just gone up by £100) plus £7 prescription for drugs

2. I have to inject menopaur to stimulate my follicles to grow, I know that there are some ladies on here who have natural cycles of IUI.

3. At our clinic the success rate is about 15%, its doesn't sound much but its still just over 1 in 10 (heaps better than no odds)

4. Personally at my clinic we have a scan on day 8, then if we need further scans every couple of days

I think thats about it really apart from, I know murtle did a good post the otherday so have a read of if you haven't already 

Lots of love Candy x

Anything else just ask


----------



## floss (Apr 13, 2004)

Hello 

Me and dh are just beginning IUI and will be paying in the region of £900 per cycle and that is without DI, so I guess clinics vary a great deal in price. I know my clinic offers around 16% chance of success and dont suggest more than 3 attempts because of this.

My clinic suggests drugs to stimulate you to produce up to 3 eggs but I know it can be done without but I dont know if this lowers the chances. They start scanning on day 7, which varies from Candy's and then a further scan every 3 days.

The best thing for you to do is contact you local clinic(s) and check out their pricing and success rates, they usually have an information pack they can send you.

I hope this helps, there really is no definitive answer, everywhere seems to be different which means you will end up with a lot of reading to do and a lot of info to take in before you make thi shuge decision.

Good luck with whatever you decide.

Lisa x


----------



## sharon m (Apr 28, 2004)

hi BitBit  I have just had my 2nd att at iui  dh and i were lucky because we dont have to pay ! we live in the bedfordshire area and been ttc fo five years , but I think you can get it on the NHS, if you ttc for 4 years (it could be less) it all depends on were you live, which is very unfair. We get 6 go,s altogether ..I had arouned 5 inj but not everyone has them .I was given tamoxifen first, but my follies did not grow big enough but with the fsh inj they did  .I had about 3 scans but it can be different each time!! I dont no the success rate but anything is better than the 1% rate they gave us  GOODLUCK to you both  sharon


----------

